# Pedals - Free Windows Effects/Amp/Cab VST Plugin



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Just thought I'd give the Windows based guitarists and bassists a heads up on a pretty terrific freebie I came across yesterday called Pedals. It's made by a company called Tonebytes and they say on the website that it's designed, obviously, for processing electric guitar and bass and it's also possible to process other audio sources. There's a total of 19 pedal models, 2 amps, 7 speaker models and 3 rack units. Another neat thing, strictly from an "eye candy" P.O.V. is the fact that you can change the floor material under the virtual pedals to parquet, metal garage floor or studio carpet. It also has full MIDI learning functions and VST automation.You can have up to 4 pedals running at a time on your virtual pedalboard. Here's a list of everything included in the plugin:

19 Effect pedals
Delay, Chorus, Phaser, Flanger, Reverb, Tremolo, Vibrato, Filter, Autofilter, Autowah, Equalizer, EQ-3, Tubedrive, Superdrive, Fuzz, Shifter, Octaver, Crusher and Noise Gate.

2 Amplifiers
PedalsAMP and VintageAMP.
7 Cabinets (very imaginatively named) kqoct Model A, Model B, Model C, Model D, Model E, Model F and Model G.

3 Rack modules
Compressor, Limiter and Equalizer,

This is downloadable as an EXE file but needless to say, it's 100% clean. I downloaded it yesterday but I haven't installed it yet. If these pedal, amp and cab sims sound as good as they look then I'm sure they'll come in very handy for those who don't want to always have to use their hardware effects or having to mic up a cabinet and naturally they'll come in quite handy for recording with in your DAW of choice. 

You can get them here: http://tonebytes.com/pedals/


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Mr Yerp said:


> Thanks for the heads up!


You're welcome Mr. Yerp. I installed it last night and was messing around with the plugin earlier this evening. I'm not really a fan of some of the more "out there" presets in the plugin but there are some pretty good sounding ones. I made a kind of "Fender"-ish sounding setup which sounded pretty nice so I saved it.


----------

